# Warming opens Northwest Passage (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A fabled Arctic shipping route from the Atlantic to Pacific is now open due to ice loss, Europe's space agency says.

More from BBC News...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Good to hear that the associated governments are behaving predictably and squabbling over access rather than worrying about the disaster that's occurring.

The bad news is that as more fresh water is released into the Atlantic by the melting of the ice, the sooner the Gulf Stream will shut down and look out Europe!

Not to worry, you'll get your Chinese liberty bodices in 4 weeks instead of 6.

John T.


----------



## RGascoyne (Jul 29, 2006)

BTW don't use the ESA's suggested route, the best is west of Baffin Island and south of Victoria Island. Our government is now thinking of setting up toll booths for the Passage.........


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Opening it up to shipping is a very good way to find the pingos in the Beaufort.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

PINGOS Numerous underwater mounds found on the continental shelf of the Beaufort Sea are thought to be pingos (hills that have a central core of ice)

Chris


----------



## RGascoyne (Jul 29, 2006)

The recent Russian claim to their continental shelf going under the polar ice does seem odd, they dropped a flag on the seabed close to the North Pole, at 2000 foot depth!! Some shelf!!


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

I wonder if UNCLOS will take the flag as a legitimate claim..


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Plain sailing on the Northwest Passage (BBC News)*

A fabled Arctic shipping route from the Atlantic to Pacific is now open due to ice loss, Europe's space agency says.

More from BBC News...


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe the Europes space agency should check its facts as every year with a few exceptings the "Northwest Passage" is navigable.
Bill


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Northwest Passage open for business*

Don't always believe what you see on the BBC or other international media. There is a recent conference report on the subject in this months' edition of the Nautical Institute's (www.nautinst.org) journal SEAWAYS entitled "Canada's third ocean - trade route of the 21st Century" which provides some well informed information on the subject. The closing remarks provided by Captain James Steele reflect on the vastness of the north, the lack of significant infrastructure to take care of incidents and the fact that it is clear that the Northwest Passage is not, and will not be, ice free for some significant period. But with all the interest and activity in the north to "watch this space" which is perhaps an appropriate phase.

Regards, Chris Allport


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

When you are in the middle of the passage in a howling snowstorm in the dark, all engines online, beating and pounding the icepack and the ship actually makes -3 miles for the watch, you are quite vividly reminded how far away you are from any "civilisation" and how isolated it is!!




> PINGOS Numerous underwater mounds found on the continental shelf of the Beaufort Sea are thought to be pingos (hills that have a central core of ice)


In 1980 the CCGS John A MacDonald struck the top of an uncharted undersea mount off of Eureka. The heavy icebreaker was creased and holed. This is 3" thick steel in the icebelt. 
Sure open the passage to everyone. See what kind of enviromental disaster will happen.

Did anyone ever notice that the Manhatten was never heard of again after her passage? I was told that the ship was a write-off she was so damaged that it was not economically feasible to repair. Of course that was in the days of heavy ice.


----------

